# betta classification!!!>>>?????



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello... These are my Juvenile Betta's... they are a little over 4 months... I believe most of these pictures of them are females... But I don't know If I am positive that one of them are.... My two males out of the batch immediately showed male dominance... while these are the ones that didn't and they looked dull.. so I guessed they were females and separated them out... into their own little containers. I need help on what type of Betta they are and If male or female.. I can't really see any White spot under them because they are very dull and whitish in color.. one of the other females are very dark and I can see her white spot... so I knew she was a female... and I can also tell most from tail, ventral fin structure... 

*>> They all came from these parents...:arrow:
















*


*>> This one sometimes fools me.. I keep thinking it is a female.... though what if it is a male*:dunno:...

























*

>> This female is a sibling of the one above.. I am pretty sure this is a female.. Though would it be classified as a PLAKAT or VEILTAIL???*

























*
>> This is the another Sibling Female.... I Think this girl is a Veil tail...*

















*

>> Then another Sibling.. I believe its a MALE... could be a female... And what would it be Classified...??? Looks to me as a PLAKAT...







*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they in the same tank? The 2 look double to me.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Are they in the same tank? The 2 look double to me.



I beg your pardon? Which two... or more precise which photo?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To determine tail type, we need to know their parents (sorry short memory).

Betta #1: long finned female with 4 rays - probably round tail or delta - not clear.
#2: male green/turquoise, either delta or VT with wider than usual caudal.
#3,4,5 : female 2 rays. Probably round tail - not sure long/short finned.

This is one of the problems when crossing tail types - females are hard to identify.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> To determine tail type, we need to know their parents (sorry short memory).
> 
> Betta #1: long finned female with 4 rays - probably round tail or delta - not clear.
> #2: male green/turquoise, either delta or VT with wider than usual caudal.
> ...


I think I posted this in Breeding section because after I posted this thread I thought it was in the wrong Section to thread it in...

.... well with someone with short term memory.. you are a great detector of this... 
I will keep that in mind _(females are hard to identify when crossing tails)_ when I do my future breeding's with my other Betta fishes. 

Betta #1 Female: Round tail... when ever flaring the tail is more round... I thought Delta would be more tri-like...
Betta #2 Male: Has VT Looking tail and when flaring tail may still slide down like usual with VT but the tail spreads at almost 150 degrees. 
*>>>> Photo when tail was short from fighting... when it was housed with about 23 other males... in a 50 gallon... already mature at 6.3 months.
*









Betta #3 Female: Shes has four rays... sorry for the blurring picture of her... camera wouldn't find an object to capture... though because she is dull and peachy its hard to see in the photo... But she has 4 rays... I don't think the length of her fins are full yet... tail is recovering from fighting... 

Betta #4 Female: Possible to get PK from its breeding parents? or more like VT with acception of certain features?

Betta #5 Female: Looks roundtail... is a round tail the same as a VT???

Betta #6 Male/Female: Has a box like anal fin... Smaller juvie compared to the others... so Just wanted to ask what you thought it was...


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

I just released some of my females that I had photos in the beginning posts.. only two are left.. But I now think those are males... Because when I let Betta #3 out... Betta #5 and #3 started fighting... and wouldn't stop.. so I cupped Betta #3 again into "his" (I think) container. The #6 is pos. Male now... I have decided because it looked just like my other males when they were at "his" size. he also has a very dark head and then green solid metallic color down its body to the end of its tail. 

I would need to Take some photos of my male siblings out of this batch for comparison... because they are a very diverse batch of Juveniles.

Also I think Betta #3 is male because Its back looks hunched and like muscle compared to the others that I know are females... My other two males are obvious that they are male... I think this Betta #3 got me confuse because of its peachy color... so it didn't darken up like the other two that have very dark heads..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

JikoJiko said:


> I beg your pardon? Which two... or more precise which photo?


Nevermind for a second it looked like the male was in there.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Nevermind for a second it looked like the male was in there.



Oh ok... lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do love the male.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I do love the male.


OMG ... THanks... 

I do wish his ANal fin would come out towards his Ventral fins more... When ever he flares his Anal fin touches his ventral fins but I would like it to spread alittle past the Ventral fins... 

But his tail is long now and its like VT tail... just more squarish instead of like round..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does it have the two tails like the pic?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I knew I read your log somewhere . . . just couldn't remember. lol

I stand corrected - there are actually 6 bettas. #3 and 4 are pale. I thought they were the same.
They still look like females - very small dorsal. Don't be fooled by aggression. Some females will fight it out. It shows that you've done a great job keeping them healthy. But it is always safer to keep them in solitary. 

There will still be a lot of fin growth if they were 2 months old. But after 4 months, usually there is little growth OR fin and body grow equally. . . . though anal sometimes still grows (faster than other parts).


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Does it have the two tails like the pic?


What two tails..? omg.. am I confusing you or are you confusing me... lol... my bad if I confused u... The male doesn't have two/ twin tails... lol is that what you are saying?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> I knew I read your log somewhere . . . just couldn't remember. lol
> 
> I stand corrected - there are actually 6 bettas. #3 and 4 are pale. I thought they were the same.
> They still look like females - very small dorsal. Don't be fooled by aggression. Some females will fight it out. It shows that you've done a great job keeping them healthy. But it is always safer to keep them in solitary.
> ...


I knew it... I was like "Its dorsal doesn't look like any of its brothers.." lol.. Thanks 
Recommend each tank for each female???

Oh.. sorry did I say 2 months... If I did, I meant to say 4 months... They hatched/freeswimming on AUGUST 25... so I think that is like 4 months... Idk if they are growing slower than some peoples Betta's or not... but I think they might get bigger because their mother is like a GIANT compared to them.. she is about 3 more inches longer than them... I think the biggest one #5... is at 2 inches or less... 

It does look like they are still growing with fins and such... ... OMG... did you just say that I should keep them in their containers and not release them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

JikoJiko said:


> What two tails..? omg.. am I confusing you or are you confusing me... lol... my bad if I confused u... The male doesn't have two/ twin tails... lol is that what you are saying?


I meant the way the tail look split?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I meant the way the tail look split?


If you talking about the male photo when I first got him, then no.. it was because of fighting with other males in his aquarium housing.. he was housed in a large aquarium with other males that he grew up with...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I guess not TT. Can you get a pic of him flaring?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Oh I guess not TT. Can you get a pic of him flaring?


He gets very skeptic and frighten when ever I put a camera infront of him but ill try... lol
His tail is longer now u know that right?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

nope.. When I brought the camera SLOWLY towards his face..... he skid through the water and hid behind the leaf.... he only comes out if I turn the lights off.. when ever he does this...


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

BETTA #3 flaring at Betta #5<>>>>><>>> Its blurring for some reason.. sorry!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

JikoJiko said:


> I knew it... I was like "Its dorsal doesn't look like any of its brothers.." lol.. Thanks
> Recommend each tank for each female???
> 
> Oh.. sorry did I say 2 months... If I did, I meant to say 4 months... They hatched/freeswimming on AUGUST 25... so I think that is like 4 months... Idk if they are growing slower than some peoples Betta's or not... but I think they might get bigger because their mother is like a GIANT compared to them.. she is about 3 more inches longer than them... I think the biggest one #5... is at 2 inches or less...
> ...


NO, you didn't say 2 months but 4. I was only emphasizing that their dorsals were small and will unlikely grow bigger because they're already 4 months. Sometimes at 2 months male's dorsals look small, like a female's but later will grow. But after 4 months there will be little change in fin form/balance.

Yes I said it might be better if you kept the aggressive ones solitary. . . . unless you don't mind torn fins. If you want them in a sorority, float them in the tank and let them flare for the whole day. Just before dark release them. They will fight it out but it shouldn't take that long because they are already tired. If you release immediately, they might tear each other to bits. Just make sure that there are hiding places/escape areas.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> NO, you didn't say 2 months but 4. I was only emphasizing that their dorsals were small and will unlikely grow bigger because they're already 4 months. Sometimes at 2 months male's dorsals look small, like a female's but later will grow. But after 4 months there will be little change in fin form/balance.
> 
> Yes I said it might be better if you kept the aggressive ones solitary. . . . unless you don't mind torn fins. If you want them in a sorority, float them in the tank and let them flare for the whole day. Just before dark release them. They will fight it out but it shouldn't take that long because they are already tired. If you release immediately, they might tear each other to bits. Just make sure that there are hiding places/escape areas.


lol.. for a moment I was confuse.. Oh ok... yeh I get it.. the males did change dorsal fin like your said... My male dorsal fins look like big Flags... while those females look more like streaks of cloth... thanks for the tip... I appreciate it alot...

I had the juvenile females in containers inside the larger aquarium where the larger females where... and yeh most of them when I released them didn't bother fighting.. the only one that fought back with the largest Juvenile female was that peachy tan looking one with the longer fins Betta #3... I guess they were establishing a pecking order because they wouldn't be able to do that when there was a plastic wall holding them back... 

Though there are two dominant females... the two largest ones.... The Biggest one is the top queen while the second largest is the second queen. lol.. then Betta #5 and its goes down the line...

But one thing that was confusing I guess alittle bit was that I would see Betta #5 chasing Betta#4 then later Betta #4 would chase Betta #5... lol... guess the Princess >> Princess order is still being established... I think I am going to keep Betta #3 in her own container floating in the tank... So that I can see full length of her fins.. since she is the only one that hes a longer tail.... the rest are I believe mostly round tails... Betta #3 is alittle different... so yeh.. I am going to wait her out to see her full lengths.. Just that I now have to keep up again with the cleaning of the bottom of her container... I punctured holes at the bottom of her containment so that water would flow in and out aswell as if poo wants to slide out... 

And when I did release Betta#3 .. and she started fighting with Betta#5... she looked like she would of loss.. and got scared... Y? because Betta #5 was the larger sibling that was why I took her out of the batch early.. like 1.5 months I took her out into the large aquarium with the two older females (one of them was her mom) I have in there. When they were flaring at each other Betta #5's body was very stocky compared to Betta #3... also she was abit longer and thick in skin... so... I would of assumed.

*Here are some BLurring photos of Betta #3 flaring (starting to attack) Betta #5... I think this blurriness of the photo is my camera having too much pictures.. MY BAD...*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do your guppies breed too?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You separated her since she was 1.5 months? That explains it. Moving bettas from batch will make them fight. Keeping them in solitary will make mentality stronger - thus will fight til badly hurt. Same goes for moving them to "senior's" tank - since they were bullied there, they will bully others else where.

In one batch they normally don't immediately establish rank in a permanent sense. They have poor mentality and will only fight for a short while. So, often when a non expecting "alpha" is attacked, he/she will run. But later he/she will do the chasing. Eventually they will fight - when both meet at a "ready" condition. But the fight won't take long. . . . it's how they are. And this sometimes happens in sororities of non related females - they're not really willing to fight but flare for the heck of it. lol


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do your guppies breed too?


Yeh... but there are now only two female guppies.. so they do not have babies that much... Either way they end up eating their babies... : ( and the Harlequin Rasbora's are quick at snatching little food swimming there to there... 

When ever I see that one of the female guppies has given birth... I don't see anymore babies.. Even if they had them at night.. I wake up the next mourning and there isn't any that I see... They could be hiding... but usually they don't end up becoming adults.. eventually they get eaten.. If I want the babies to grow then I would have to put them in their own little container or tank.. for them to grow abit (guppy fry's grow extremely quick compared to Betta fry)... so at about 2-3 cm I let them back into the main tank.. that is when they seem big enough to not get eaten.. they might get chased, but they should be strong enough to handle the hassle of living with larger specimens...


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> You separated her since she was 1.5 months? That explains it. Moving bettas from batch will make them fight. Keeping them in solitary will make mentality stronger - thus will fight til badly hurt. Same goes for moving them to "senior's" tank - since they were bullied there, they will bully others else where.
> 
> In one batch they normally don't immediately establish rank in a permanent sense. They have poor mentality and will only fight for a short while. So, often when a non expecting "alpha" is attacked, he/she will run. But later he/she will do the chasing. Eventually they will fight - when both meet at a "ready" condition. But the fight won't take long. . . . it's how they are. And this sometimes happens in sororities of non related females - they're not really willing to fight but flare for the heck of it. lol


Yeh... I separated her also because she was larger and hogging all the food by chasing the smaller siblings away... lol

Oh wow that is true.. Betta #5 was always bullied by those "senior" females in the larger aquarium... That is prob why she attacks and bullies those smaller than her.. As well as like you described swimming away from unexpected bites from those smaller siblings.. 

The two males out of the batch showed extreme aggression when their colors started darkening... They tore at the females (less aggressive) tails and fins as well as established a territory in which they protected.. Though the Alpha when they were younger eventually became second in place because he later was smaller than his smaller brother in later times became larger than him.. and so they switched spots... the "use to be Alpha" had a smaller mouth in which I assumed he got the tiny genes... and the "NEW" Alpha of the batch had a larger mouth and body structure so he ate more and grew larger... 

In the Sorority Tank... the Queen B... lol.. she is more relaxed and not so hyper about chasing others.... unless they try biting her.. for some sense idky.. then she chases them, well more like a turn and stare... then they swim off... but most of the time they dodge her when ever she swims by, even if she didn't have intentions of biting them... guess she knew they better move out of her way or else.. haha... lol Dominance.. 

Idk If you have ever encountered this... But It seems that with the two females that I have bred... after breeding them they got alot more aggressive... At first when I got them... they didn't bother establishing dominance... The eldest was mature already as well as the other one... (they are not related)... Though after breeding that larger female... after I placed her with the male and placed her back into the larger aquarium... she began to bite and chase... Same went with the second Female.... After breeding her... And then homing her back into her original housing.. she stared showing aggression and they fought... I am thinking it was not because of them not seeing each other but because of the aggression they showed towards the male when breeding that sparked that behavior.. could this be???


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes they do become extra aggressive after spawning - well 99% anyway. Perhaps it's due to territory/egg protection. Not sure. BUT I believe females, to a certain extent, will care for and protect fry and/or will defend her "territory" established with her male.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure Carter is very aggressive except towards to fish that cling on too something.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> Yes they do become extra aggressive after spawning - well 99% anyway. Perhaps it's due to territory/egg protection. Not sure. BUT I believe females, to a certain extent, will care for and protect fry and/or will defend her "territory" established with her male.


Yeh... I saw the difference... Like spawning sort of stimulated their aggressive side to show more because they do get serious when spawning.. Flaring and biting and chasing... the female having to be hard enough to deal with the males painful bites towards her... 

Very interesting though... I would love to study how it sparks the females aggression action... when breeding time comes... Also the stress and relax stimulants that the male might get to be able to sit there and chase its babies and place them back into there nest... 

I have never tried leaving the female in with the nest for her to care... But from both my attempts to breed Betta fish... Both the females helped out the male with carrying the eggs back to the nest... yet, always after the breeding is done.. my females went searching on the floor for eggs or something to eat... they got more energetic compared to when it was still time to breed... then the male aggressively chases her away... 

HEY I got the male photos from that batch that I asked before on this Post..... I'll post them... IF it turns out Blurry I AM soooo sorry..... Blame the camera.... or maybe the container!! lol..


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am pretty sure Carter is very aggressive except towards to fish that cling on too something.


Who is Carter??? I assume it is your Betta... 

MY female Betta's are evil.. they chase other fishes... like the guppies... that is why some of the guppies (males) have torn fins... or no fin at all.. but shortly after they grow their tails back... lol... its funny in some how because with shorter tails.. the guppies are quicker and snatches foods more so they get more healthy... haha... guess it was a pro for them loosing their tails..


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

*MAle Specimens of First BAtch....*

These are the two male Betta's that came from the batch I posted before... They don't look much like there father... He has a longer tail.. while they have a smaller tail... Perhaps they still might be growing.. but one of them does not look like it will be growing its tail any longer... It resembles more of a PK... OR HMPK.... Which I assume if that is the case then.. that means that the parents came from genes that had an assortment of PK or HMPK genes... mixed with Veil-tail and round-tails... 

Male Betta: 



































*Male Betta Longer Fins... Spade Tail.. : *


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfkf_YfRZZk

alittle Off topic... Just really curious because I might run into this situation and I would of called this a female...

This is a female Right... I am very positive that this is a female..... though the owner says its a male... I just want to know... nothing against the owner... just that can this happen... >>>??? Or can this be a male???


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO it's a female. Notice the small ventrals and rather big/wide belly . . . don't know how to explain it - sorry.
Compare that to the above pictures.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did not know females can get the spine bend.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

All betta can get spine bends


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have never seen a Betta in person with a spind bend.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> IMO it's a female. Notice the small ventrals and rather big/wide belly . . . don't know how to explain it - sorry.
> Compare that to the above pictures.


Lol.. YEH compared to my Photos of my male Betta's... the owners Betta is a female.. lol


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I did not know females can get the spine bend.


Lol... what do you mean by that?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

VictorP said:


> All betta can get spine bends


I don't even know what that really means... 

Is that like how my Males spine are like alittle arch... From my photos>>>???


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yours are female from what Indigo said.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yours are female from what Indigo said.


Oh... no.. my Betta's that I just posted their photos are male Betta's.. INDJO was talking about the youtube video that I posted and he said that the Betta in the Youtube Video was a female... because of its body... fin... etc... looks... 

Then he said that to compare it to my Photos and I would know...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

JikoJiko said:


> I don't even know what that really means...
> 
> Is that like how my Males spine are like alittle arch... From my photos>>>???


The top line isn't curved smoothly from tail to head. Usually under the dorsal there's a significant "bending"(?) making the betta sort of hunched back - bent spine. Slight bending, though undesired, is acceptable. But extreme bending and specially if it causes swimming issues, is unacceptable. These should not be bred as it may be genetic. 

Both male and female can have bent spine. Your PK male is slightly bent, but acceptable - not enough to be considered "bent". "Bent spine" bends even more.

Over breeding DT x DT often causes these bent spine - the reason why you should breed DT to a single tail then breed the genos to get your DT.

Hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

JikoJiko said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfkf_YfRZZk
> 
> alittle Off topic... Just really curious because I might run into this situation and I would of called this a female...
> 
> This is a female Right... I am very positive that this is a female..... though the owner says its a male... I just want to know... nothing against the owner... just that can this happen... >>>??? Or can this be a male???


I honestly think it's a male.. the ventrals are too short for either male/female, they are stunted it looks like, not just the female shortness.

What makes me think male is look at the beard - females tend to have much shorter beards than what this one is displaying.

Could be wrong, but it looks like a really young male who has stunted ventrals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

indjo said:


> The top line isn't curved smoothly from tail to head. Usually under the dorsal there's a significant "bending"(?) making the betta sort of hunched back - bent spine. Slight bending, though undesired, is acceptable. But extreme bending and specially if it causes swimming issues, is unacceptable. These should not be bred as it may be genetic.
> 
> Both male and female can have bent spine. Your PK male is slightly bent, but acceptable - not enough to be considered "bent". "Bent spine" bends even more.
> 
> ...


 I am lucky Carter does not have a spine problem.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> The top line isn't curved smoothly from tail to head. Usually under the dorsal there's a significant "bending"(?) making the betta sort of hunched back - bent spine. Slight bending, though undesired, is acceptable. But extreme bending and specially if it causes swimming issues, is unacceptable. These should not be bred as it may be genetic.
> 
> Both male and female can have bent spine. Your PK male is slightly bent, but acceptable - not enough to be considered "bent". "Bent spine" bends even more.
> 
> ...


That is very nice to know... 

Does the bent spines come from Interbreeding too much also...? Or is it just from DT genes that are in the genome of the Betta (note: even though the Betta does not have Phenome of DT)

Or is my assumption incorrect....

I understand that DTxDT too much causes that... since you Explained that clearly.... though could there be other factors? 

Perhaps me researching this myself might be interesting...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read good DTs are hard to breed so I guess Inbreeding.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

Myates said:


> I honestly think it's a male.. the ventrals are too short for either male/female, they are stunted it looks like, not just the female shortness.
> 
> What makes me think male is look at the beard - females tend to have much shorter beards than what this one is displaying.
> 
> Could be wrong, but it looks like a really young male who has stunted ventrals.


Idk... I was guessing it was a female because of its physical Appearance ... the Betta's body looks like a fatty female... Idk how to explain it... but I would assume a male would have a larger shoulder placement... like it the "shoulders" would look more muscle like... 


Though I was just curious .... Its not my Betta so I would not know if it turned out to be a Male.... Prob old maybe by now.. or dead... just thinking...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder how Inbred Black Bettas are?


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I wonder how Inbred Black Bettas are?


Guessing come out looking very close to their parents...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read most female Black Bettas are sterile.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a lie. Only melano females are sterile that's the reason you have to breed to a steel blue then back to a melano male to get melanos.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for telling me. When you breed Chocolate like Carter the best way is too breed Yellow to Chocolate you get good Chocolate and Yellow.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

JikoJiko said:


> That is very nice to know...
> 
> Does the bent spines come from Interbreeding too much also...? Or is it just from DT genes that are in the genome of the Betta (note: even though the Betta does not have Phenome of DT)
> 
> ...


Not really sure. I seldom get them from non DT. But I assume too much inbreeding might cause it - I never inbreed more than 4 generations.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

indjo said:


> Not really sure. I seldom get them from non DT. But I assume too much inbreeding might cause it - I never inbreed more than 4 generations.


Well that is quite obvious... lol.. when ever breeding larger animals like Pigeons.. the F1 generation of inbreeding always comes out deformed... Guess the genes and complexity is very complex and very unique.. The larger the animal gets the more deform the F1 will be when inbreeding.... (from my experience IMO)

Betta #3 turning out to be a MALE... Today I see it making a bubble nest.. ITs huge... I think its also because it was around girls so it is getting the male instinct of building a NESt for the upcoming breed... OMG.... O_O


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Indigo do you linebreed?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Indigo do you linebreed?


I did, but had to start over a few years ago. Now I'm trying again . . . but can't really make up my mind what to specifically work on. I'm currently working on improving my super black. It's not going so good though - somehow there was severe spoon head genes in one of them and is now very hard to breed out. 

I'm only up to my 3rd generation - 
SB x SB = SB and marbles (spoon head)
SB F1 (marble spoon head) x black orchid = black orchid and matbles (spoon head)
F2 x F2 (F3= spoon head) / F2 x multi (dragon line) (too young to tell) / F2 x new SB (so far failed). 

Future breeding :
F2 x DT copper or black dragon
Then mix breed the F3 . . . not sure yet.
...................

I have another line - green/blue dragon. But I don't remember the pairings. There was a King pairing somewhere along the way. But I can't continue that direction. So I'll just concentrate on color instead of size.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could have a line of yellows and Chocolate and the occosional cross makes better of both.


----------

